# Dry skin under the eyes!



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 19, 2006)

Recently, i've developed a dry, red, raised  patch of skin under both eyes! I've tried everything to get rid of them, exfoliating cream, scrubs, but they won't go away! I also noticed that the rest of my face is dry( eventhough I have oily skin), but i don't want o use anything too heavy for hfear of break outs! Can anyone reccomend anything?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 19, 2006)

I would stop using make up for a bit and definately don't exfoliate under that area too much as it is very delicate skin. Skin is definately drier in the winter so i'd get a moistureizer asap!  If it doesn't go away soon i'd see a dermatologist.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 19, 2006)

i just wanted to point out that the area right below my eyesocket.


----------



## user3 (Jan 19, 2006)

How long have you had the dry patch?


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 19, 2006)

hmm maybe you need a thick moisterizer? is it from an allergic reaction or from the weather? maybe you could try Olay products or go on Oil of Olay online and theres a live consultant you can chat on there  and they can give you advice about your dry skin.

Heres the link:
http://www.olay.com/olayhelpdesk/ask-olay.jsp


----------



## Cruella (Jan 19, 2006)

It sounds like dermatitis.  Try using some hydrocortisone cream from the drugstore.  Regular moisturizer won't help.


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrouchingAfroHiddenPick* 
_Recently, i've developed a dry, red, raised  patch of skin under both eyes! I've tried everything to get rid of them, exfoliating cream, scrubs, but they won't go away! I also noticed that the rest of my face is dry( eventhough I have oily skin), but i don't want o use anything too heavy for hfear of break outs! Can anyone reccomend anything?_

 
I have that!  Mine is eczema though, i suggest cortisone creams and visiting a dermatologist...


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 13, 2006)

i agree with reirei702. go see a dermatologist. stop exfoliating in that are as it's probably making it worse and only use moisturizers that are made for that area.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 13, 2006)

it could have something to do with hormones beacuse usually you wont get dry skin under the eyes beacuse the skin is soo thin there.
Like one of the other girls said id consult a derm.


----------

